# Anyone in Oregon?



## Rballkid (Sep 7, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone might want to get together in the Oregon Area? Going to be watching the Beavers play tomorrow. Let me know if anyone is Interested in Portland or around the area.
Dan


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.eastcountycigarclub.com/ I belong to this group that meets in Clackamas County usually. Great group of guys.

Mark


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Bigwaved is from oregon... HA HA! i saw this before he did!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I just got back from a week in Portland last week, My girlfriend's parents live in Happy Valley. If you haven't already been I'd reccomend checking out the Cascade Cigar Bar on SE 82nd ave. I went there with her father 3 times over the course of the week.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

moosebrew said:


> http://www.eastcountycigarclub.com/ I belong to this group that meets in Clackamas County usually. Great group of guys.
> 
> Mark


Yeah....I'd feel weird there. A not knowing anyone B being the only person under 30 and C being the only girl. Talk about destroying the man power mood.


----------

